
Latest macOS Catalina beta hints at new 16-inch MacBook Pro - slowhand09
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/10/18/20920984/apple-macbook-pro-16-inch-new-model-leak-beta-design-bezels-keyboard
======
the_hoser
I hope they use the extra space to put the fn keys back in.

------
slowhand09
Just discovered my post is a dup. 12 minutes old and I can't delete it?

